# Took long enough.



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I am about to go pick up my RB25DET from the warehouse in about a couple of hours. All I have to do is call and make sure customs cleared it forme to pick it up. I will post picks as soon as I get it and I will keep you updated as the installation goes on. BUt it took it long enough to get here though I purchased it back in January of this year.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

here is a link to my Cardomain page.
www.cardomain.com/profile/dans240sx
It has some pics of my clip Ijust recieved


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sweet! watch out for spiders in that thing!


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

*Took long enough and it is wrong*

I finally opened it up and guess what they sent me the wrong engine. It was supposed to be the RB25DET and they sent the RB25DE. Them Muther Fockers are pissing my off I wish I would of done a little more research before trying to purchase a clip now. *NOBODY EVER BUY A CLIP FROM FLASHOPTIONS.COM*. they say they are going to ship the correct clip to me but I seriously doubt that and by the time it gets here if they do the guy that I going to help me is going to be done moved. This will put me back even longer to me getting what I order. I am getting tired of all the Bull Shiznit that they are putting me through and I want every body to know not to order From this Company anytime soon. They seem to be getting better but it still takes for ever to get a clip and it sometimes will be wrong. But I am not suggesting for anybody to order anything from them.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm surprised you got an engine at all. Keep this engine untill they send you the other one for collateral at least.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

and you cant like sue em for somthin?? i duno, im sure you had to sign some papers and shit, that just sounds fucked up


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

They are located in Malaysia, so you can't do shit.


----------



## wannaboostbad (Oct 24, 2004)

Dude that blows man, i was hoping u would start on the swap to get my imagination flowing with the swap, that really really blows man


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

They said that hey aer going to ship me the correct one. So if they do this one will be going up for sell. Don't know how much I'll ask yet but I have an idea. I am going to wait untill I know for a fact that another one it on its way before I decide to sell it. But if an offer is good enough I might sell earlier.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

that sucks. getting your order messed up twice. hope you get your engine the next time.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I have decided to go ahead and put it up for sale.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

check for it on ebay now


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Just FYI Malaysia is one of the top countries in the world for credit card and other types of fraud


----------

